# So I've got her in the house...



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

We've been very worried about a feral-turned-semi-feral that lives in our backyard recently. She does not have a colony, all of her siblings that I TNR'd died or disappeared along with her mother and she's pretty much always lived with us. She's had a rough winter, despite her insulated house and electric heating pad. She's about 1.5-2 years old, very timid in general but very friendly with us (will climb in our laps, let us scratch her belly, will beg for head-rubs, lets us treat her with Frontline (after a fashion). However, our neighbors now have 4 very aggressive dogs that we've seen kill wild rabbits with one bite, and at one point they actually chased her onto our roof! Between city traffic and the dogs, we feel it's better to try to transition her to an indoor cat. 

We have set up a very large dog crate, covered with sheets, and have a cat carrier, small litter box with dirt from "her" outside spot, food/water, and a scratching post inside. She actually walked right in the door in our dining room to get to her bowl and right into the cage. However, my semi-feral is now acting very feral indeed. We've had bouts of freaking out, climbing the walls, howling, etc. It's only been an hour but I'm second-guessing myself.

Half of me thinks "this will pass, it's normal, this is the best thing for her, ever," but the other half is thinking, "This is so cruel, she's too old to adapt and I'm causing this poor animal undue anxiety and stress." 

Someone please just talk me off the ledge... Need a glass of wine to take the edge off the howling!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Merlot? ... or would you prefer a nice Cabernet Sauvignon? Come down off the ledge! *_waves to you_*

What you are doing is to better her life, she just doesn't understand it because it happened so suddenly. She is having a very natural fight/flight reaction to containment. If she can't harm herself, maybe just give her time to calm down and realize that nothing bad has happened. 

I tame, socialize and foster feral cats, semi-feral cats and poorly socializied cats for public adoption. I would say that more than 50% of our personal housecats used to be feral cats. However, other than kittens, all adult ferals were tamed outdoors *first* (_just like your kitty_...) before they were brought inside. The closest I have come to your situation was Pretty. She was TNR'd at about a year old. Her litter (10-11wks old?) was trapped the day before she was and they were placed in my bathroom for taming/socialization and she was released back to our rural property. It took 14mo after that TNR before she would allow me close enough to just barely touch her fur, that first time. ...but it WAS a first step and I persisted. Anyhow, it was a very long journey, socializing her outside, for probably 2yrs before she began to show interest in trusting me enough to want to come inside. 

...and those first forays into our home were *very* brief. She would follow the former-feral tomcat (her mate, neutered the summer after her TNR) inside. It was his calm acceptance of me during those first 2yrs that allowed me to be able to approach her for taming/socializing. She would follow Dusty in, but would make a nervous, quick circuit of the kitchen and then I could tell by her expression she was on the verge of panicing and I would call for her attention and open the back door for her to scoot out of. I let her in at every opportunity and over time she began to voluntarily stay in longer and longer. Something odd: the TV freaked her out. It wasn't the noise, it was the movement on the screen. She kept expecting that movement to come into the room and 'get' her. It took several months before she accepted the TV and a few more before she was confident enough to relax and fall asleep in the LR when it was on.

Anyhow, by small degrees, she learned to accept being inside and was able to stay in overnight and for several days at a time (voluntarily) when the weather was poor.. After Dusty expired suddenly at the first of the 2009 year, two rival tomcats took over his 'territory' and it was unsafe for us to allow Pretty outside. For the past year + she has remained completely indoor and is doing fine. 

Your kitty is having to accept this all at once. I have never encountered a feral or semi-feral in this manner so I really have no advice, other than to offer patience and a trusting/calming demeanor for her to learn this isn't so bad. Good food, treats, maybe toys, sitting near her and being calm, talking soothingly to her ... those are the only ideas I can think of, but if she is freaking, I don't know how to reach her, until she has exhausted her 'freak' and is willing to listen and learn. You may be able to try some natural cat-calminng products, like Feliway, Composure Liquid and/or Rescue Remedy. 

Mitts & Tess (Merry) works extensively with ferals and I think she will be able to give you the best information. Shoot her a PM, or just be patient and wait for her to see your topic. _I know Merry and her organization have had great success using the F, CL and RR products I recommended._
Wishing you and your semi-feral the best of luck. 
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

isabel said:


> Someone please just talk me off the ledge... Need a glass of wine to take the edge off the howling!


  

No I dont think this is crewl. She can transition into your home. 

Can you start gradual. Feed her inside the door so she will get use to going in and out? Keep her in for awhile and let her back out? Let her wander your home and become familar with it. The howling and climbing the walls is just fear and panic. Ive seen cat brought in from outside as a kitten but has a little bit of feral coarsing thru her veins get startled and go straight up a wall. Its a normal reaction inbred into them.

If you do decide to keep her in I would use feliway despenser by the kennel and put rescue remedy in her water and / or Composure Liquid in her food. They all help calm the cat.

My sister and I transitioned an abandoned - turned feral (one of my first TNRs) into a house cat. He showed interest to come in the house with the rest of the cats. So hed come in for 10-15 minutes and it gradually grew longer and longer. We went from not being able to touch him to carrying him around and he sleeps on my sisters bed! He is in the house 95% But it took us a couple years. 

Or if you felt strongly put him in a room with places to hide and cat stands to look out the window and start your kitty out there. Make sure you remove all window covering as they will destroy them. Tape all screens with duct tape also.

Just wanted to comment also -Ive never had a feral that didnt use a litter box. We use regular litter for them. 

I know Heidi has brought many ferals into her home. I hope she will see this and post. She has more experience in this aspect of transitioning than I do.

You sound like a very compassionate person. Thumbs up for what your trying to do for this lone kitty. I think it can work out. Hang in there.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We must of been posting at the same time...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:lol: I think we were 'composing' at the same time! :lol: Tag-team: you're IT! *_runs_*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Regarding the curtains! I took an outside cat, a rather pleasant one, home. It really did climb the walls and rip the curtains. It went absolutely wild. As an adult, I realize that it felt trapped. As Merry told you, start very gradually. I wish you the best. It takes time, even though the kitty loves you when she's outdoors. Keep the faith!


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, I didn't do this gradually for a couple of reasons, the main one being concern for her safety if I waited any longer - but also that none of the links here recommended that? I read the muttcatts.com article on taming ferals in depth and followed that advice, which is why we've gone for containment w/a box with her dirt, a hiding place, etc. (We unfortunately don't have a bedroom to dedicate just to her, nor a 2nd bathroom in the house.)

Now I'm torn, have a made a mistake? She's been in there for going on 24 hours, much quieter but still unhappy and hasn't eaten. Do I let her go and try to do this gradually and hope for the best, or plow on? We're due for 2-3 days of heavy rain here, hate to let her go today to have her hide somewhere without shelter because I've spooked her.

And I'm sorry, I should have first said - thanks for the replies and the support! A little tense here, forgot my manners!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There is no right way or wrong way to do it. Im just telling you 
my experience. Your circumstances are different from mine and 
you feels she needs to be off the street immediately then we 
can all go from there to try to help with suggestings to smooth 
the way.

Dont beat yourself up you have not done anything wrong so far. 
The only thing youve done is shown compassion and moxy to 
save this sweet kitty. 

Ive only TNR and fostered since 2006. Its been a crash coarse. 
One thing I have learned is there is not just one way. Every cat 
is different, every circumstance is different. Being flexible to how 
others are doing it is what counts. Big picture is were in it for the 
cats. We can work it out as we go along in this journey.

Its your conviction she needs to be in and its not an option to 
let her back out. Its way to dangerous. We can work with that. 
If you did let her out it would be a 50/50 chance shed come back 
and survive while she is gradually working her way into being your 
house kitty. Now she has a 100% chance of survival.

I would put some cubes or upside down boxes with a cut open doorway
as safe hidey holes in your house. I would definitely invest in some 
Feliway despensers and Composure Liquid. Ive never put CL in food 
but only given it orally twice day and gotten immeidate results. Go 
look on the Spirit Essence site also. I think those products are good.

I mentioned the cat box cuz I thought it would be easier for 
you to manage then bringing in soil. Its been my experience 
that all the ferals we had to keep for awhile use the litter boxes 
with traditional litter. But for all we know if you switch she may 
defy my experiences!  do what you want with that.

She seemed pretty tame outside and comfortable with you. 
If she will let you sit in the area of the food dishes when you 
put down soft food and gently talk to her and sit with her. 
Edging closer and closer as she lets you.

She is a survivor that is why she is so freaked. She just 
got dropped into a foreign situation to all her instincts. 
Im betting she will adjust quickly because of her relationship 
with you. She maybe skiddish for a while but she will come 
around with your gently pushing her comfort zones by 
eventually touching, petting, briefly holding.. etc.

Please know no one here would ever judge you or be critical of
your efforts. I know its hard to read a persons tones in their posts.
Were here to cheer you on and throw suggestions out that worked 
for us.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

isabel said:


> Well, I didn't do this gradually for a couple of reasons, the main one being concern for her safety if I waited any longer - but also that none of the links here recommended that?
> 
> Now I'm torn, have a made a mistake? She's been in there for going on 24 hours, much quieter but still unhappy and hasn't eaten. Do I let her go and try to do this gradually and hope for the best, or plow on?


I would not let her back out, so I vote for "plow on". 
You have made a decision based on the very real dangers you saw her encountering and now the issue is one of continuing the taming you began on your porch. Many cats, when brought into new situations won't eat/drink/litterbox on the first day. Sometimes even the 2nd day. But usually by the last half of day 2, or certainly by day 3, they eat/drink and use their litterbox. However, that period of time where they didn't eat/drink affects when they finally do, because their bodies will utilize most of that and there will be very little to deposit into the litterbox. _If the kitty has not eaten/drank on day 3, there will be cause for concern, but I don't think you'll have to worry about that. I really feel her self-preservation will kick in and she *will* eat/drink._

I love Smirkitty's suggestions, you will find them very helpful and Merry is right; you haven't done anything wrong and you HAVE saved her from a possibly horrible death outdoors (_traffic/dogs_), things she will NOT encounter in your home. She just needs time to adjust.

I've never brought an adult feral cat into my home without first having socialized it outdoors, but that is mostly due to my own inexperience (_never having had a complete feral indoors w/out some socialization_) and wanting to protect my own housekitties in case I make a mistake and the feral gets loose into my general populace. 
Where our situations are similar: Your kitty was facing an absolute danger from traffic and aggressive, high-prey-drive dogs when you brought her in, and so was my Pretty in danger when the two aggressive tomcats showed up. 
What makes our situations different: I had already been allowing Pretty inside and she had been in/out, spending enough time indoors to know the routine and be comfortable so when I simply refused to let her back out, it was a small transition. Your kitty has had fabulous socialization outside and simply hadn't been inside before. 
It is a big change for her to adjust to.

Because your kitty appeared so friendly when outdoors, I *do* believe that when enough time has passed and she realizes nothing bad has happened and that there are actually a lot of _Good Things_ that happen indoors, she will adjust. The oldest feral kittens I brought into my home were about 5mo old and it was VERY hard for me to reach them, but I did. It just took longer than I had previously experienced. YOUR kitty already has a head-start because she knows you from the porch as providing food and loves. You are miles ahead! _Miles!_ Allow her the time to settle and process these new changes and I am sure her happy and friendly kitty-behavior will return. It will take her as long as it takes her, and only she knows when she will be ready to accept these changes. 

Merry is RIGHT, there ARE, NO MISTAKES:


Mitts & Tess said:


> One thing I have learned is there is not just one way. Every cat
> is different, every circumstance is different. Being flexible to how
> others are doing it is what counts. Big picture is we're in it for the
> cats. We can work it out as we go along in this journey.


All we can advise you to do is keep allowing her to see you as calm, kind and trustworthy and for you to be vigilent in monitoring her behavior so you don't 'miss' the point when she has decided to not be frightened and give-this-a-chance; basically letting you know she is ready for the next steps. You'll help her get there, and it has been my experience when we help the ferals/semi-ferals transition to home-life ... they turn out to be *wonderful* housecats. Absolutely _wonderful_ housekitties.
Best of luck, and we'll help you brainstorm along the way!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, all. We seem to be doing quite well. She used the litter box to pee in, we've got a feliway dispenser running next to the cage, and she let me rub her head and throat thru the bars, purred a bit, even climbing on top of the carrier to keep the headrubs coming before something spooked her and she hid again. 

We quietly moved away to the LR so now she's back on top of the carrier, relaxing. I'll feel so much better when she eats/drinks, but this is progress! I'll keep you informed. We have a webcam set up to watch her, I tried to upload a picture but got the message "Sorry, the board attachment quota has been reached." (doh). Thanks again for all the support and well wishes.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is huge! What is the kittys name?! 

It was months and months before I was able to give head rubs to the kitty at my sisters house who was coming inside at times. Im excited for you. She is transitioning much faster than I could of hoped for! This is great news!

too bad you cant hook up the webcam so we all could go in and check on her!
Any photos of her?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Awesome update! It sounds like things will progress very nicely for you both. There may be some hiccups, but kitties can be *very* forgiving, so don't give up. Apologize to the kitty if you make a mistake and I truly believe they understand our intent, if not our actual words.

CF's gallery has been inoperable for more than a year when the server space alloted for attachments filled and additional space has not been added. Many of us host at other media-hosting sites. I like to use PhotoBucket because it is free and easy to use.

Best of luck, sounds like things are going great! I'd keep making frequent visits for head-rubs and purrs to help reinforce those 'happy' feelings with her. Maybe add some tasty treats, too. If she's hanging out on top of the carrier, I'd guess she is starting to relax and would be agreeable to eating/nibbling soon.

Wonderful update!
h =^..^=


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have my webcam set up to stream, but here's some pictures. Sorry they're so dark! I have to say, we're saying it's the Feliway that's the miracle. Calmed her right down within an hour!!

I'm embarrassed to give you her name, heh. It started with her mother..... we called her "Eyebrow" after "The Baby With One Eyebrow" that Maggie hated on The Simpsons, since my old cat HATED this cat with a passion. Then she came back with kittens after I TNR'd her. We never planned to name them, but we'd refer to them as "Stripey" and "Fuzzy" (since, um, one was longhaired and fuzzy and one was shorthaired and stripey. Clever, no?) Which became... wait for it... yes, Fuzzy Wuzzy and Stripey Wipey. Which, after Fuz disappeared, became just "Wipey." Yes, indeedy, Wipey. So, yeah. My husband and I looked at each other at dinner the other night and said boy, do we feel bad giving that cat such a dumb-a$$ name, never realizing she'd end up a pet!!! LOL

(images removed)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She looks so CALM! I think you've got a winner, here! :wink 

...and I happen to love :luv love her unusual name! Says the Queen of Unusual Names. :roll: 

I've got a cat we call Louie, Duck, or Bread. One named Pretty, one called Squirrely, had one called Mousie and another named Floofy. One kitty we had when I was a teen, Mom brought home from their warehouse and she never did get named, we just called her The Outside Kitty, as in; did you see the outside kitty today? Have you fed the outside kitty? Will you let the outside kitty in for the night? Hey! I saw the outside kitty catch a mouse, today!

Pretty began with my husband calling to me from the back door: "Hey, that pretty green eyed cat is here again." Which became Pretty Green Eyes, Pretty Green and then finally shortened to just Pretty.
Floofy, well. I wanted to name him in honor of a friend's rescue cat, Curly, because his belly hair was curly and he *was* a bit of a Stooge. But he was so goofy and fluffy, my husband would comment about his "floofy" tail, and, well, the name stuck. He's "Floofy" for now and evermore.
Squirrely-Jo is named Fabrette, after the b/w kitten in "Really Scent", a 1959 Pepe LePew cartoon. As a young cat she would race up the 4' tall speaker faces and looked like a spread-legged squirrel, so Squirrely-Jo it is.
Mousie's (1995-2008) name was Silver, but she earned the nickname 'Mousie' for scaring my husband. :mrgreen: He came home from work and it was hot, so he stripped down to his unders and went to sit on the couch to watch TV for a bit, to cool off and unwind before his shower and dinner. He was in there only a moment when I heard him holler and I came running, he said he sat on a MOUSE and it was IN the couch. Well, we did live in an old dairy farmhouse surrounded by fields, so it wasn't much of a surprise, but what we found, WAS a surprise! We pulled out the cushions ... no mouse. Then we tipped the couch up ... no mouse. Then we tipped it higher and I saw movement on that thin fabric that is stapled under furniture ... and I saw a hole ... when I peered in, I saw TWO EYES staring back at me. :yikes It was Silver! She had got in through that hole, poked her paw up between the cushions to play-around and see what she could catch, you know, kitten-games, and when husband SAT on her paw and felt it he leapt up and saw something small/gray go between the cushions! So that is how we got Mousie, or SilverMouse.
Louie was a young cat near death that my husband found at his power plant one early morning. His job is only 2mi away so he left and brought this cat to me at 7:30am and I prepared to take him to the vet, right away. He had a HUGE abcess on his neck, as large as his head and he was very weak. The vet treated him and suggested we call him "Lucky", though the husband and I both cringed at the name. Then we started calling him Lucky Lou, as a play on looky-loo, and then my husband got a cartoon stuck in his head, one about a dog commenting in a goofy voice about how he's 'a lucky-dog, got my own something-or-other' and he began to call him LuckyDuck because it was close to lucky-dog. Then it shortened to Duck, but we also called him Lou, or Louie, from Lucky Lou. That morphed to "Bread" because there was an awesome family-owned Italian restaurant near where we lived called Louie Cairo's and they had a bread called "Louie Bread", which was basically a-little-bread-with-your-garlic and I could tell immediately if the husband had entertained corporate at Louie Cairo's at lunch that day. Ironic that we call Louie 'Bread' after the Louie Bread, because our Louie has absolutely NO sense of smell. We think the infection he had ruined that sense of his.

So, that is the story of how some of our cats came to have unusual names and you should call her Wipey with pride! :mrgreen:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

My vets' office once had a cat with an unusual name. I asked how she got her name, and they said she had a peculiar problem with....er....flatulence. Her name was "Breezy". :lol:


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I was rooting for you to keep her in when I heard about the dogs. It sounds like you're making great progress.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, it does!


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, we had a rough night. She ate and used the litter box (yay) and went to sleep, but she started howling around 4am and didn't stop even when I got up, fed her, and petted her. I found the feliway dispenser lying on it's side, so that might have been part of the problem. But even as I sat there, rubbing her head, she yowled. (Rub, purr, yowl. Rub, purr, yowl.) I'm tired and my nerves are a bit jangled, I hope she'll do okay today alone for the 8 hours we're at work.... I'd like to keep her conflined for a few more days yet, just to get acclimated and make sure we don't have any issues with the litter box. But it's so hard listening to those pitiful cries!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Better to keep her confined longer than to short a time. 

This was my experience.. not that you have to handle it this way. The "faux feral" Toby disappeared after this buddy passed away. Of coarse this happened when my sister was gone for a month. I was over there every day searching the neighborhood, talking with neighbors to put them on the look out and my phone number.

He came home ofter a week.. I put him inside and wouldnt let him out for the two weeks left before my sister came home. Since then he has changed his habits and only will go out briefly. I credit it with keeping him inside sequestered for those two weeks. I did communicate with him he was love, valued, he was our family now, plz stay home. I think he got the message!

You will be able to read your girls progress and you will know how to best proceed cuz you are there were not! Sorry she had you up so early. I know its hard to function at that time of the morning


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Im sorry for the rough night... atback ...it was just as rough for her, maybe more so because she doesn't understand why this is happening. You do, and you can see The Big Picture, but she cannot. I don't want to go back to pg1, but is she spayed? If she isn't, perhaps this yowling is because she has come into season? ... _though I thought she was spayed?_ ... and in that case I think the yowling is her expressing her unhappiness at not understanding what is happening to her. It won't last forever and you are doing fabulous with her, especially being able to touch and comfort her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Toby yowls when he wants outside. It drives my sister bonkers. (this is why she didnt have kids. I can block it out, after having wild boys, so I zone certain noises.) This is why Toby still can go out cuz my sister cant zone out his persistant meowing and she wants to give in when he is like that. But with me, he knows he doesnt have a prayer by constantly yowling and gives up right away.  

Shes either going to train you or your going to train her what works! If she is yowling for something that isnt an option and you wont give in she will learn it wont work.

Feliway and Composure Liquid are a God send too!


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your support, funny stories, and for sharing your experiences.
We seem to be feeling much better tonight..... After a half hour of head rubs, food, and a few treats, we got in our carrier and went to sleep!

(image removed)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, Isabel, he's such a handsome boy, and it looks as if he has settled down!  

Please re-size his photo to 600 x 800. Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Squeeeeeeeeeee!* She's a beautiful Tabby/white! I :luv *love* :luv tabby-and-white kitties!

I was able to make your pic a thumbnail by adding "th_".
You'll have to choose a photo-size selection at PB, but I'm not sure where: organize or edit?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow she is a beauty! And looks really healthy!
Not at all afraid. Sound like shes spoiled though! :roll: 

Is there a middle size Heidi of photos on PB? That one seems
a bit small. Picky picky picky! :dis


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

There is! :lol: ... I just spent a few minutes at my PB account trying to figure out 
how to size them. I *know* I saw it before they changed the PB format, but that 
was also more than a year ago. Unless I do things often, I forget them easily, so 
I'm no good. I only know that adding "th_" (t, h and the underline) to the beginning 
of the very last group of characters in the .jpg group at the end of the URL's 
information string is what makes the photo be thumbnail. I haven't figured out the 
difference between the forum-sized pics and the large-sized pics.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay. I still had a PhotoBucket tab open so I returned and looked around. 
I finally clicked "help" and found this after clicking some subject titles:



> Make your linked images smaller without re-linking. You can resize an image from your Photobucket account
> without breaking the link on another website. Do not change the name of the image! After you resize the
> image, go to the web page where the image is linked, and click your browser's Reload or Refresh button to
> see the new size.
> ...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ummm.... its still the same size on my computer screen!!!  :? :dis


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Ummm.... its still the same size on my computer screen!!!  :? :dis


Yes, silly (_you know I love you and am teasing_!), because *I* cannot change settings in *her* account. :wink: 
I'm just not that powerful...yet! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Well chalk that up as another blond moment in my life.. sorry Heidi.. as heidi grumbles she so $%^% demanding!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It isn't that you're demanding .... you're just so darn _picky_! :roll: 


(I'm glad we can laugh about it!) :lol: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

Deleted the large picture links, sorry. I'll make sure to post smaller one if I link any more!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Isabel, I can copy and edit that picture on my own computer. I'll do it tomorrow. He's such a good looking boy!


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

Soooo... it's been 13 days. And tonight I'm sitting on the couch, watching Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives on TV, laptop on my lap, and Wipey on the couch next to me, one paw on my thigh as she sleeps.

She's still afraid of the TV (especially commercials), hides from blowing lint, attacks my red Birkenstocks on regular basis, and totally freaks out when anyone sneezes.... but I think we're gonna be ok!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! :luv The more time she spends with you in your home and you reassure her, the more relaxed and confident she will become. Sounds like things are progressing nicely for you both!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is wonderful!


----------

